# What's difference between super splitter vs x27



## Quentin2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I saw a fiskars super splitter at wal mart it looked just like the pics of the x27.  Does anybody know what the difference is between these two?


----------



## bmblank (Jan 27, 2014)

Year it was made as far as I can tell. And color of the handle.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 27, 2014)

Gerber is the same as well - I have the Gerber edition in Grey and black.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 27, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> Gerber is the same as well - I have the Gerber edition in Grey and black.


So does the Gerber edition say x27 anywhere on it?  This super splitter at walmart doesn't have x27 anywhere on it, the blade I believe was black while the pics of x27 were silver.  I almost bought it but I was worried that somehow it was a lesser version and I wouldn't get the legendary results.


----------



## bmblank (Jan 27, 2014)

Quentin2 said:


> legendary results.


Legend, WAIT FOR IT...


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 27, 2014)

I think the x27 has the non-slip-grip (orange ended handle).
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...-Axes/X27-Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.UucDsPso5kg


The Spitting Axe has a smoother all black handle (without non-slip end).
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...ting-Axes/Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.UucD_vso5kg


Personal preference.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 27, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> I think the x27 has the non-slip-grip (orange ended handle).
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...-Axes/X27-Super-Splitting-Axe-36#.UucDsPso5kg
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess if I wasn't too lazy I coulda googled it myself.  I was mainly concerned with the head being a different material or different geometry, doesn't look like that's the case.


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 27, 2014)

I believe they are identical as far as the head goes. (different color though)

When I was looking to buy the Fiskars* X7* hatchet I noticed the same choices.   They have a black, smooth handled one and a orange non-slip handle.   I got the orange one.  Just me.


----------



## mustash29 (Jan 28, 2014)

*They are not the same *

The X series that everyone has been talking about are the _*splitting*_ axes, which have the orange on the handle & grey head with the wider flare.

The new _*chopping*_ version has the all black handle and head, does not have the wider flare to the head and is slightly lighter weight.

After buying a 28" chopper at Walmart for 42, we went next door to Home Depot to price compare, where the 36" X-27 splitter was 50.

The 28" chopper does a great job making kindling from regular splits, but it is getting returned because I really wanted the splitting version.

I tried to con the GF into learning to use it and she informed me "if I start the 31 ton MTD, she will operate the lever for me."


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 28, 2014)

mustash29 said:


> *They are not the same *
> 
> The X series that everyone has been talking about are the _*splitting*_ axes, which have the orange on the handle & grey head with the wider flare.
> 
> ...


Hmm. The super splitter that I looked at was 36" not 28.  Look at the 2 links above that seems to show they are the same axe without the fancy handle.


----------

